# CIS...performance mods???



## eggmee (Oct 20, 2003)

A VW mechanic friend of mine who's been around VWs forever, and a genius with all the regular mods to 8v engines suggested a CIS fuel distributor off a 77 Rabbit, the first year for CIS he said. Said it was the best distributor ever. had a bigger air flow sensor plate I believe he said. Also suggested a throttle body off an early Audi 4000. Bigger primaries and secondaries. Anybody confirm this??? And where the hell am I going to find parts off of a 77 Rabbit in 2005.
Your thoughts would be appreciated.
My son's 86 kicks my 91 digi's ass as it is now.


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

Is this for your 1991 Golf? 
The A2's (1986-1992 Golf/Jetta) have the larger throttle bodies from the factory. The A1's (Rabbit/Jetta through 1984, plus 8V Sciroccos and CIS cabriolets through 1988 or 1989) have the smaller throttle bodies. If you have the small one, the Audi 4000 throttle body (or an A2 throttle body, or a Digi-II throttle body, or an Audi 50000 throttle body) is a good upgrade. The Audi 4000 or Quantum or VW Fox intake manifold is also a good idea at the same time you upgrade the throttle body.
The 1977-1979 CIS cars mostly had CIS-Basic. In theory, they can flow a little more fuel. But I though most of those had the smaller air flow plate. At any rate, unless you are doing some major engine mods and know that you are going lean due to the limitations of your fuel distributor, I wouldn't bother changing fuel dizzies. And if you are having lean running issues, and you need to swap fuel dizzies, I'd go with one of the larger Volvo turbo fuel dizzies as the upgrade, not a 1977 Rabbit. 


_Modified by Racer_X at 7:11 AM 5-12-2005_


----------



## eggmee (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Racer_X)*

Racer_X, thanks for your thoughts on this subject. I am not looking to do anything real special with this as it runs really well now. Engine only has about 150,000 kms, oh sorry, under 100,000 miles for my American dubbers. Just looking to add a little. So the fuel distributor off the 740 turbo will work?? I know I have read a little bit about that on the many nights I have sat here perusing the 8v technical forum.


----------



## eggmee (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (eggmee)*

No, sorry about that Racer_X. This is for my son's '86 Golf. CIS. 740 turbo, yeah right. I expect you're talking about a dizzie off of a 240 turbo or something like.


_Modified by eggmee at 12:50 AM 5-13-2005_


----------



## cky (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (eggmee)*

i went with a audi 5000 throttle body and had it ported to the max def worthe it


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (cky)*

go with the volvo 740 fuel distributor...
that's good upgrade for CIS's...
jAMES


----------

